# DRYER VENTS (pic heavy)



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Well I do this for a living and see way too many homes about a day or two away from catching fire because of it. So just a heads up to everyone who has a dryer and or dryer vent get those suckers cleaned every now and again dryer unit and vent line both You'll be surprised with what you find. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Wow!, Scary stuff.

Unfortunately, dryer lint makes good tinder.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Wow!, Scary stuff.
> 
> Unfortunately, dryer lint makes good tinder.


It sure does and believe it or not when you have a bad clog all that moisture can and will build up and will also give you water damage along with a fire hazard it's pretty nuts. I cleaned 98 vents today and removed 48 birds nest....


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> It sure does and believe it or not when you have a bad clog all that moisture can and will build up and will also give you water damage along with a fire hazard it's pretty nuts. I cleaned 98 vents today and removed 48 birds nest....


That's wild!! Did you report the dead to the EPA?


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

cromag said:


> That's wild!! Did you report the dead to the EPA?


Haha that would be a job itself if I had to report all of the dead I come across. I remove a lot of little babies too. That's the worst thing about my job so I cannot really complain much.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Here's the longest nest I've removed to date. And the first half is on the ground 🤯 Those birds if not taken care of will come back year after year and next thing you know you have a sub samwhich in your dryer vent.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

WOW, that is so wild as my wife was just telling me last night I probably needed to check and clean out the vent.

We live in a brick ranch over a poured foundation wall basement, and luckily my vent hose goes straight out the back of the dryer and straight out the side of the house by our garage door at ground level, on the left side of the house.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> WOW, that is so wild as my wife was just telling me last night I probably needed to check and clean out the vent.
> 
> We live in a brick ranch over a poured foundation wall basement, and luckily my vent hose goes straight out the back of the dryer and straight out the side of the house by our garage door at ground level, on the left side of the house.
> 
> ...


You my friend have a great set up then. Just make sure your connection piece is all rigid material that's code compliant. If it's that flexible foil with a wire running through it that stuff can be a hazard and will not contain a fire if you had one and is not up to code. So check that and the inside of the unit for a de-linting which is recommended about every 2-3 years by all manufacturers. Thats usually where the fire starts and since you have such a short run the de-linting is the most important thing you could do! Just make sure you unplug the unit before you dig into it lol. YouTube usually has videos on specific model de-lintings. Also the vent cover if it has a screen remove it or replace it because that's also against code. It will catch lint and block the unit from breathing. That's the main issue for about 95% of my customers. We recommend a no pest vent cover the run about 16 bucks plus shipping online. And look like this. It has 2 doors one recessed and the outer one is magnetic so no need for screens and lint can leave if it passes through. Which will minimize you having to maintain it.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

And I apologize for going into work mode on you. It's just important for people to know because every home I visit they don't have the slightest clue and only have us there because their dryer was repaired and is still not working. I clean around 8,000 vents a year residential and commercial. And all have never known they needed it only a select few know it's part of home maintenance.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Jcharmin92 said:


> And I apologize for going into work mode on you. It's just important for people to know because every home I visit they don't have the slightest clue and only have us there because their dryer was repaired and is still not working. I clean around 8,000 vents a year residential and commercial. And all have never known they needed it only a select few know it's part of home maintenance.


No apology necessary brother, I appreciate the heads up, tks for looking out !

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> No apology necessary brother, I appreciate the heads up, tks for looking out !
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> ...


Anytime! Any questions ask away. I've seen it all.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Eesh yeah, my vent comes out under my deck too and is a pain to get to. Guess I could snake it. Thanks for the tip brother.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Eesh yeah, my vent comes out under my deck too and is a pain to get to. Guess I could snake it. Thanks for the tip brother.


Best bet would be to cut an access point right above it. If you do snake anything simply turn the unit on air flow setting then snake it from the outside in and it'll blow everything out while you clean it.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I had my own certified sweeping business also as a second job when the kids were young 🤠 
I still have my big tri-motor Hepa vacuum and vent spinners, I have lots of great memories of those times 🍻
Great info!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> I had my own certified sweeping business also as a second job when the kids were young 🤠
> I still have my big tri-motor Hepa vacuum and vent spinners, I have lots of great memories of those times 🍻
> Great info!


Thank you! I get asked all of the time if I clean the air vents lol and I have to tell them no! I should start doing it as well.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Thank you! I get asked all of the time if I clean the air vents lol and I have to tell them no! I should start doing it as well.


Yes you should! It costs a bit to get set up for cleaning heating ducts, etc... but it pays for itself in just a few trips 🤩


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

I'll have to look into it more. Thank you!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I used to have and operated my own chimney sweep business, I still do my own.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This has to be one of the best post ever👍 Thank you for reminding us. We just bought a new washer and dryer, and we had them put in new vent hose.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Tag said:


> This has to be one of the best post ever👍 Thank you for reminding us. We just bought a new washer and dryer, and we had them put in new vent hose.


Awesome to hear that! I just see so many sketchy things doing this job I figured I'd let the community know about it! It's a fun little job but check the material used if it's the foil you want to replace with the more rigid metal duct. First image is bad 2nd is good. Also if you have the room make sure you leave at least 4 inches between your dryer and the wall behind it so it can breath properly.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

When they go bad….


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> When they go bad….
> View attachment 358565


Great thinking!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I have no idea what everyone is talking about in this thread.... but I guess this video might be helpful in some way:


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> I have no idea what everyone is talking about in this thread.... but I guess this video might be helpful in some way:


That's basically it lol if you don't clean your stuff it could catch fire


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> That's basically it lol if you don't clean your stuff it could catch fire


I gathered that much at least hence the video.

I don't use a washing machine or dryer... I make a bundle out of my clothes, Charlie Chaplin style, and hand it over to the dhobi (the washerman) who visits every week. Next week I get them back all cleaned/washed and give him more to wash...

So dryer lint... don't know about that. All I know is the lint you collect out of your belly-button. And I'll have to collect a lot of it to turn into a fire hazard.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> I gathered that much at least hence the video.
> 
> I don't use a washing machine or dryer... I make a bundle out of my clothes, Charlie Chaplin style, and hand it over to the dhobi (the washerman) who visits every week. Next week I get them back all cleaned/washed and give him more to wash...
> 
> So dryer lint... don't know about that. All I know is the lint you collect out of your belly-button. And I'll have to collect a lot of it to turn into a fire hazard.


Haha nice.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Charlie Chaplin style


Like so:


----------

